# Just learned how to extract pics from my fight video!



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

Here's some pics of my fight in Thailand, I'm all excited because I finally learned how to extract them.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

Guess I can only add one more?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2003)

By all means, add some more!


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

For some reason the first time I could only post 2... oh well here's more!


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

Ahhh I see, I can only post 2 pics in a row until someone else posts.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2003)

Any more?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

Maybe it's just something wrong with my comp or internet connection?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

...


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

Well I don't know why sometimes I can't post more than a couple of pics in a row... oh well.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

Finishing move, jumping turning sidekick


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

Clinch knee


----------



## Zepp (Oct 28, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 28, 2003)

Great shots! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2003)

Was this someone on your team taking pictures for you, or just someone taking pictures of the fight in general?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh man those would be some sweet photos if they were taken with a camera!  No I extracted them from my fight video that I put on DVD.  The person filming is an ex pro fighter that trained me a bit, so ya he was kind of one of my corner guys.  My main corner men were Choa and Mike, Choa fought about 123 times and won most of those fights but now boxes!  Go figure, in Thailand they retire around 22 from pro fighting and move onto coaching or boxing and other stuff.  Choa is only like 24.  Mike is a Canadian like me that runs a TKD school (also like me) in Thailand.  He fought 7 times and only lost once and he was robbed of that win, it was against the ex Cambodian champion and he was fully knocked out in the first 5 seconds of the fight but the ref counted to like 25 instead of 10 so he had time to recover...cheaters.  The guy filming is actrually now a student of Mikes in TKD.  Yes Ex pro Muay Thai fighters switching to TKD!  Strange but true. 

I'll extract a pic of my corner men and post it for fun. 

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 28, 2003)

Cornerdudes!


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Oct 31, 2003)

Very nice pics Damian!!! For extracts, those are awesome!!!! So what was the end result of the fight?? you gotta post that pics too... the suspense is killer, lol.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm sorry guys, I was so excited I didn't put the fight pics in order heh.  Near the end of page one you see my opponent lying on the ground, that was the end result of the pic following it where I'm doing a jumping turning sidekick.  When my turning sidekick connected it sank right in and up under his ribs... it was kind of a gross feeling.  We made eye contact just as I hit and I was thinking "cmon man... that had to hurt" and then the pain hit him and he stepped back moaning "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh", flopped on his butt, rolled over and started twitching his legs uncontrollably and lay there for a good 5 minutes.  I'd hit him with a few good shots before that one so was relieved when something finally stopped him because he was tough as hell.  He seemd ok about 20 minutes after the fight, we talked a bit (as best as we can do with the language barrier) and he seemed ok.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Shodan (Oct 31, 2003)

Damian,

  Congrats on your win!  Being not very familiar with this type of fighting, I am curious as to how much is allowed over there or in this type of fight in general- I mean- is anything allowed, or?  Are you allowed to break bones, etc.?  How many rounds are there?

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 31, 2003)

In Muay Thai fights in Thailand you are allowed to:  kick, punch, knee and elbow to any target (minus the groin and you're not supposed to attack directly to the front of the knee).  You are also allowed to grab, whether it's his kicking leg, arm or body.  While grabbing you are allowed to hit them!  You are allowed to throw them straight to the ground when grabbing but you're not allowed to really pick them up and chuck them.  You're not allowed to trip but you can kick their leg out from under them.  The only protective gear you wear is mouthguard and boxing gloves and cup.

There are generaLLY 5, 3 minute rounds with one minute rest between.

People die occasionally in Muay Thai matches, there is no restriction on the amount of damage you can do to your opponent until they are unable to continue (knockout or severe injury) or the 5 rounds are up.  The only ways I've heard of people dying is from a heavy kick to the head or neck and a heavy knee to the torso.  Maybe there's been other ways but those are the only ones I've heard of.  

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *you're not supposed to attack directly to the front of the knee*



Are you implying that this rule is not always followed?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 2, 2003)

No nothing like that, although I'm sure some fighters some were try to do it.  Basically you're not supposed to front snap right on the knee thereby hyperextending the knee joint which can cause permanent damage.  You're allowed to go above the knee just not right on it.  But in the midst of hectic combat a mistake can happen, you can aim for the thigh and hit the knee dead on.... Heck I tried to front kick my opponents hip and landed up front kicking his groin... it was a mistake but it happens.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 9, 2003)

I put all the fight pics and a bunch more up on my website if anyone wants to see them all there.  There is a link on the right of my first page that has all the fight pics.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## albert (Nov 12, 2003)

The fights over there must get pretty bloody sometimes right? Elbows are brutal to the face. Where I train we practice elbows on thai pads but we we're not allowed to elbow during sparring. It makes sense. I'm not that hardcore


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 13, 2003)

Elbows in the ring aren't actually that bad.  There is a lot of blood but only because elbow strikes cut the skin open, but the actual pain and impact doesn't feel that bad (based on all my fighter friends that have scars on the forehead from elbows).  My friends said they barely feel the elbow strike but they worry that they just lost the fight because if you start bleeding into your eyes the ref will stop the fight and you lost.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## gravity (Nov 14, 2003)

Out of curiosity, do you have any permanent injuries sustained from your MT fight?

Thanks Kindly


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 14, 2003)

*I really think you should be more careful ... somebody could get hurt doing that....* 

Peace - Mike


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 14, 2003)

From my one fight in Thailand so far yes I do have a permanent injury but I'm positive it has become permanent because I did absolutely NOTHING to fight the swelling and I also did not seek any medical attention whatsover because I'm a dummy.  I sprained or broke my middle figer on my right hand and now it is permanently bigger in the last knuckle and it still hurts to clench my fist a bit, I also have to be careful when punching with it that I really focus my power on the ridge of my 2 big knuckles.  Next time, something swells... I'll take anti inflamatorys and put ice on it.

Mike, thanks for the advice!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## gravity (Nov 14, 2003)

that would have been my sencond question, if you were injuried did the Thai trainers help patch you up.....but from your post I gather its more your responsibility.

When I visited Rajdermnen stadium (sp?) last time there was one fighter that got pretty beat up in his fight....anyways after the show I saw him walking out of the stadium all bruised and battered (with bandages) and he seemed to be walking home by himself!!! no 5 star treatment for the fighter or much worries over his injuries....that was suprising to me. I guess it was just another day in the office for him.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 14, 2003)

Ya... it's not like North America where the fighters health and welfare are a primary concern... Maybe for the higher end fighters but for low level fighters I don't think there's much they do for you, it's up to you.  I'm a complete fool for not taking care of my injuries properly... don't know what I was thinking.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Mithios (Nov 15, 2003)

Good fight pic's


----------

